# January Clinton Steel



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Off to a good start this year between Steel and Pike. Look for the holes guys. Been jigging 3/8 oz. Orange bubble gum jigs with sunkissed power bait bodys. Went 2-2 Yesterday in the Yates area in 30 min. Today I went 2-2 in 45 min. by my house in Sterling Hts. The first was a 27" 7.2 lb. hen. The second was a 23" 4.6 lb. hen. I tried to take pictures of the second one but my phone got cold and was reluctant. Have to remember to keep it closer to my self next time. Looking forward to pressing my luck tomorrow after work.  Ps just bought a new St. Croix 8.6 ft. Medium............LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Job PikeWhisperer congrats!


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, can I ask you a question about Yates park?
Do you have to pay to fish in Yates park?


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats on the catches I've made 4 trips out o Yates and get skunked every time.


----------



## changsta23 (Dec 5, 2011)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Hey, can I ask you a question about Yates park?
> Do you have to pay to fish in Yates park?


Usually you don't if u go on week days but during the spring on weekends when it's packed they'll have someone go out there collecting money. but theres a parking spot near the dam where it's free parking.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you wading the river or fishing from shore? I'd love to go out and try the clinton but I am currently in need of a set of waders so I'm a bit limited in what I can do.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

95% shore fishing. Caught three Pike Monday and one Sucker yesterday Jigging. I did not get out till late yesterday, today???? Who knows. Hope to be out of here soon.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

changsta23 said:


> Usually you don't if u go on week days but during the spring on weekends when it's packed they'll have someone go out there collecting money. but theres a parking spot near the dam where it's free parking.


Whats the street name?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Made it out to one of my usuals today after work around 4:30 pm. Got me a 24" Chromer 15 min. In on a Hot N Tot. I'll post the picture tomorrow, too dam tired to start messing with the computer. Yesterday my cousin caught a decent Channel Cat jigging the same hole. ??????? I thought that was odd this time of year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Went to Maceday Lake in Waterford today with a couple buddys. My one buddy catches Lakers and Splake there. About 4" of ice and i did not catch anything. Anyway it was a nice change of Pace. Hitting Yates tommorow before I go Perch fishing In Algonac. Here are pictures of thursday's Clinton fishing.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Off to a good start this year between Steel and Pike. Look for the holes guys. Been jigging 3/8 oz. Orange bubble gum jigs with sunkissed power bait bodys. Went 2-2 Yesterday in the Yates area in 30 min. Today I went 2-2 in 45 min. by my house in Sterling Hts. The first was a 27" 7.2 lb. hen. The second was a 23" 4.6 lb. hen. I tried to take pictures of the second one but my phone got cold and was reluctant. Have to remember to keep it closer to my self next time. Looking forward to pressing my luck tomorrow after work.  Ps just bought a new St. Croix 8.6 ft. Medium............LOVE IT!!!!!


hey man i went today and I didnt catch anything I only fishing the park area I didnt cross the brigde, do you think thats why I didnt catch a fish?


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish Pike !!!!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Been nailing monster Pike here in Sterling Hts. For the past week. 32" to 40" range. Taking a break from steel for a few more days. This is just too dam fun.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Been nailing monster Pike here in Sterling Hts. For the past week. 32" to 40" range. Taking a break from steel for a few more days. This is just too dam fun.


No wonder why I had a hard time catching them this past wednesday. You already caught them all.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Was not at the usual spots Donnie. These two are much better and that's an understatement.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Went out this morning in my area caught one Sucker one Pike and 0-3 0n the Steel........not happy with that. I was jigging.


----------



## elmer'sShadow (Feb 9, 2014)

Noob is chancing the ice again today


----------

